# Where's Dennis Alexio?



## LegLockGuy

Dennis Alexio was one of my favorite Kickboxers back in the day. A Kajukenbo stylist who mixed hand and kicking techniques very smoothly. Also with a great record of 70-2, he goes down in my book as one of the best Kickboxing champions of all time. The last couple years, he's disappeared. I did a bit of an investigation on another website, asking people for help finding him. The last they heard, was that he was in court (rumor is that he has been in court multiple times for child support payments).

Even with that, he just tries to get by. Through all that, he still is a hero of mine.

So I want this to be a duel thread. Come here and say what you think of Dennis, but also possibly lets find out where he's been.


----------



## IcemanSK

I think he's got a school/gym in Hawaii, but I don't know anything more than that. And even that isn't a definite. Sorry.


----------



## oldnovice

I saw Alexio fight Lowell Nash in Denver, in the '80's. Nash dropped Alexio early on, but Alexio came roaring back, to KO Nash in impressive fashion.

As LegLockGuy indicated, he mixed his hand and foot techniques well, and had excellent power in both hands, and both feet. He was explosive with his power, and had solid fundamentals - a very good technician.

Alexio was a colorful character, who seemed to relish the "bad guy" role.
He was boastful, but could back it up. In terms of temperment, he was not unlike MMA's "Tank" Abbott.

He definitely dropped out of sight a few years ago. If the stories about being in and out of court, for non-payment of child support are true, that would be very disappointing.


----------



## thetruth

LegLockGuy said:


> Dennis Alexio was one of my favorite Kickboxers back in the day. A Kajukenbo stylist who mixed hand and kicking techniques very smoothly. Also with a great record of 70-2, he goes down in my book as one of the best Kickboxing champions of all time. The last couple years, he's disappeared. I did a bit of an investigation on another website, asking people for help finding him. The last they heard, was that he was in court (rumor is that he has been in court multiple times for child support payments).
> 
> Even with that, he just tries to get by. Through all that, he still is a hero of mine.
> 
> So I want this to be a duel thread. Come here and say what you think of Dennis, but also possibly lets find out where he's been.



I'm sorry but Dennis Alexio fought far too many hacks to be considered one of the greats. Stan 'The Man' Longinides destroyed him in 8 seconds(yes 8 seconds) with a brutal leg kick that broke Dennis' leg. Stan was one of the greats who among other things went the distance with Maurice Smith for Smith's WKA title.  He lost but that is one of the greatest kickboxing fights of all time.  Back on track - I don't know where Dennis is

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth

Heres the Stan vs Dennis fight.  Stan kicks, Dennis checks then tries to stand on his broken leg.   Stan's legs were like baseball bats

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## LegLockGuy

Very nice, come in here and crap all over Alexio, very classsy. 

He was one of the greats. He went the distance with Don Wilson. (also regarded as the best) And he only lost to Stand, because he was an FC competitor, not a Muay Thai fighter.



thetruth said:


> Heres the Stan vs Dennis fight. Stan kicks, Dennis checks then tries to stand on his broken leg. Stan's legs were like baseball bats
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK

Let's all keep it civil here, please.


----------



## thetruth

You asked people to say what they thought of Dennis Alexio. I didn't crap on him I just stated I didn't think he was one of the greats and put up a video of him getting beaten.  That was all we really saw of Dennis in Australia and I'm not impressed.  It was one of the few times that a news bulletin could show the entire fight.  If you got a list of Dennis Alexio's fights I'm sure he fought a few top guys but I am also sure that over 72 fights and especially from fight 36 to 72 it wouldn't exactly be a who's who of kickboxing. 

In fact I liken him to Joe Bugner in boxing.  Joe went the distance twice with Muhammad Ali and once with Joe Frazier but ended his career fighting chumps which in my opinion did nothing except detract from his reputation.  

Don't ask for peoples opinions and get annoyed when they aren't the same as yours.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## LegLockGuy

Except Alexio didnt fight chumps, that so pointless to say. He fought hard and won many titles. I asked for people's opinions of them, but not rude, negative ones. Generally when someone starts a thread showing off a fighter/martial arts in good light, try to keep it that way.



thetruth said:


> You asked people to say what they thought of Dennis Alexio. I didn't crap on him I just stated I didn't think he was one of the greats and put up a video of him getting beaten. That was all we really saw of Dennis in Australia and I'm not impressed. It was one of the few times that a news bulletin could show the entire fight. If you got a list of Dennis Alexio's fights I'm sure he fought a few top guys but I am also sure that over 72 fights and especially from fight 36 to 72 it wouldn't exactly be a who's who of kickboxing.
> 
> In fact I liken him to Joe Bugner in boxing. Joe went the distance twice with Muhammad Ali and once with Joe Frazier but ended his career fighting chumps which in my opinion did nothing except detract from his reputation.
> 
> Don't ask for peoples opinions and get annoyed when they aren't the same as yours.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


----------



## oldnovice

Dennis Alexio vs. Dick Kimber:


----------



## LegLockGuy

Alexio liked to pick his shots, hit em hard and put em down. Good for posting that, thank you.



oldnovice said:


> Dennis Alexio vs. Dick Kimber:


----------



## oldnovice

LegLockGuy said:


> Alexio liked to pick his shots, hit em hard and put em down. Good for posting that, thank you.


 
My pleasure, LegLockGuy.


----------



## thetruth

LegLockGuy said:


> Come here and say what you think of Dennis, but also possibly lets find out where he's been.



I think you are a touch sensitive but you asked what people think of Dennis.  I'm sure he was a very skilled kickboxer but I just not a fan.
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## oldnovice

thetruth said:


> I think you are a touch sensitive but you asked what people think of Dennis. I'm sure he was a very skilled kickboxer but I just not a fan.
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
I was never really an Alexio fan, because of his demeanor, but I still appreciated his ability in the ring.

He was a very skilled kickboxer, the Longinidis fight notwithstanding. There is a brief clip of Alexio demolishing Branko Cikatic, another very good fighter, on the Web. A search will provide the link.


----------



## IcemanSK

oldnovice said:


> *I was never really an Alexio fan, because of his demeanor, but I still appreciated his ability in the ring.*


 
I felt the same way about him. I always thought being a fan of his was like being the fan of the school bully (just because of his personality). I did think he was talented, tho. The fight I wished could have been made was Alexio & Brad Hefton. But, they were 2 slightly different eras. Hefton was a Super Heavy by the time Alexio was a Heavyweight.


----------



## TjThunder

I thought he was good in Kickboxer!!  "I'm kickin *** wherever I go"


----------



## KickingInZubaz

For those of you still wondering what happened to Dennis Alexio, I have the answer. I interviewed him for my podcast in November of 2012. 

He is living a very private life in Hawaii.

You can listen to it by searching "Kicking In Zubaz" in the podcast section of iTunes or at my website.


----------

